# My wood stove can whistle



## ziggy19 (Mar 7, 2011)

Though my wife is not impressed. We just installed our new Drolet Eastwood 1900 stove and we get a whistling sound coming from our stove, it is very windy at the moment with gusts of 30 mph though at times we get winds over 100 mph in this region. If I open the stove door the whistling stops, or if I open the plate on my chiminey ( for removing debris on chiminey sweeps) that also stops it. The door is closing nice and snug it seems. Anybody else encounter this?


----------



## begreen (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like super strong draft when the wind is blowing strong. A special wind cap like the Vacu-Stack might help here. Or in the least I would try adding a key damper to the flue.


----------



## Dieselbreath (Mar 7, 2011)

My Regency insert did that & I found out it was a known problem with it due to strong draft. There was an extra hole (called EPA hole) that lets extra air into the firebox. I plugged it & all was quiet!
Don't know about your stove but sounds like a similar problem. Try to locate where the sound is coming from, maybe door isn't sealing well?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 8, 2011)

Dieselbreath said:
			
		

> My Regency insert did that & I found out it was a known problem with it due to strong draft. There was an extra hole (called EPA hole) that lets extra air into the firebox. I plugged it & all was quiet!
> Don't know about your stove but sounds like a similar problem. Try to locate where the sound is coming from, maybe door isn't sealing well?



+1. Find that EPA hole & either block it with aluminum tape or a small flat magnet...


----------



## ziggy19 (Mar 8, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Dieselbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys that seems to have done the trick, only question, does n`t that defeat the purpose of clean burning technology?


----------



## pastera (Mar 8, 2011)

My insert whistles with the air turned down but the blower overwhelms the whistle so one tends not to notice.

Aaron


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 9, 2011)

Critical information is missing from this post.

Your stove can whistle . . . what inquiring minds want to know is if your stove can actually carry a tune.


----------



## ziggy19 (Mar 9, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Critical information is missing from this post.
> 
> Your stove can whistle . . . what inquiring minds want to know is if your stove can actually carry a tune.




Just to update it does n`t whistle with ashes in the firebox so all is well for now.


----------



## laynes69 (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you guys referring the EPA hole to zipper air?


----------



## vpersico2 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am a new owner of a Regency I2400 (replaced my old Buck Stove)  I too had the whistle and blocked the hole with a magnet.  Since I did that, I have been getting very dirty glass (the kind you have to scrape) and unburnt chunks in the morning. (and a cold stove)  I have only ever closed it down about 3/4, never all the way.  Do you think this is because I  blocked the hole, or am I just not burning hot enough before I close it down.

I am still getting used to the stove, so I hope I am just not using it right.  The Buck used to keep us warm all night, but it was a wood hog.


----------



## osburn2400 (Nov 5, 2011)

Osburn 2400 with the SAME problem!  The only way that I got it to stop was to cover that hole (EPA Hole?) with some aluminum tape.  Does affect the burn as that is a air intake - right?

Anyhow, thought I would chime in.  What about partially blocking the hole with some "chimney cement"?  Would that stop the whistling and let at least a little air in?


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't think you're supposed to block it entirely. There is a good article on the Web about something called the "Florida Bungalow Syndrome." The author tells you how to modify the stove properly if your draft is too strong.


----------

